# Optical Vibe LED Selection (The Abyss)



## ThinAir (May 31, 2019)

I’m building up The Abyss and noticed that the BOM calls for a 5mm yellow LED placed at the center of the photo cell array. 

Is it OK to use a diffused yellow
LED or is there an optimal LED to use for the optical cells?


----------



## chongmagic (May 31, 2019)

I have built two with a diffused yellow and it sounds great.


----------



## Dreamlands (Jun 2, 2019)

It seems a reasonable assumption that a diffuse (thus approaching uniform) distribution of light falling incident upon the LDRs would be what you'd want here.  
Though, that makes me wonder about non-uniformity and whether or not that'd be interesting.  Looking forward to learning. 

I'm building one of these very soon, can't wait to get started.


----------



## yeeeargh (Jun 2, 2019)

you could use a socket and make the led interchangeable


----------



## Dreamlands (Jun 2, 2019)

I was curious about LED color here, so just thought I'd share:

Peak spectral response of the KE-10720 LDRs used in the Abyss is between 550 to 650nm.


555-585nm​Yellow-Green​585-600nm​Yellow​600-615nm​Amber​615-625nm​Orange​625-640nm​Orange-Red​


----------

